# My bulking diet



## Tommo2011 (Mar 3, 2011)

6.45am 500ml semi skim milk, 2 scoops whey, table spoon peanut butter, 100g oats. In blender job done. Plus 1 banana

9.15am 100g whole grain pasta and 200g chicken

12.30pm 300g potato with tin tuna and 250ml natural low fat yogurt

3.15 500ml semi skimmed milk, 2 scoops cnp pro mass

5.00pm jack3d pre work out

5.30pm training

6.30pm cnp pro recover and banana

7.30 chicken, fish, steak with either pasta or potato and 250ml low fat natural yoghurt

10.00pm cnp pro peptide

Then bed time

Stats are 23 years old 6 foot 1 inch and I weigh 210 pounds!

Snacks between meals include, cnp flapjack bars and apples! First thing people will say is why so many supps etc but with my line of work I've really no choice I'm afraid! Cheat meal every 3 or 4 days, well I try to! I drink around 4 to 5 litres of water every day love the stuff! Also drink approximate 2 pints of milk just for extra calories!

Any advice welcome Thanks


----------



## Tommo2011 (Mar 3, 2011)

Forgot to add I make 5 boiled eggs every night for the next day so just eat these as snacks aswell! Usually these are gone before 3rd meal


----------



## Tommo2011 (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Thats a good diet man. Wish I could consume that much food. Why would you want to bulk though if you weight 210lbs? Aint that enough for your age and height? How long you been training?


----------



## Tommo2011 (Mar 3, 2011)

My goal is to get massive I still feel like a skinny footballer! training for 8-9 month now! Massive gains have been made but think I'm hitting the wall now!


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

How can you feel skinny when you weigh 210? If you wanna get big get on the gear man.


----------



## Tommo2011 (Mar 3, 2011)

I just do mate some people think they are bigger than they are but I'm opposite, need more size. I have thought about gear!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> How can you feel skinny when you weigh 210? If you wanna get big get on the gear man.


Lol yep it's that simple


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

U haven't hit a wall mate...how does that diet fit with ur macros? How many calories is that a day? How many do u need to grow? Are u switching up ur routine in the gym? Getting enough sleep? How's ur training look?

Take all these factors and make sure ur spot on with them all....if u goto the threads I started today you'll get a link to THE best diet planner bulk or cut IMO. Fill it in and go from there

Good luck


----------



## JohnEvo (Apr 7, 2011)

Mate forget the gear you can still get a lot bigger by training hard and eating hard. Your diet looks pretty good to me, im sure you will see great gains if you stick to it for long enough. Out of interest whats your training routine?


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

JohnEvo said:


> Mate forget the gear you can still get a lot bigger by training hard and eating hard. Your diet looks pretty good to me, im sure you will see great gains if you stick to it for long enough. Out of interest whats your training routine?


He said he wants to be massive!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

i wish i could consume that much mate. thats a really good diet IMO


----------



## Tommo2011 (Mar 3, 2011)

Training is never down to me really guys I train with 2 bodybuilder that have competed for 14 years so they take the sessions and correct my form etc. It's difficult when 1 or both are dieting for shows coz they tend to focus on each other as were I'm still lifting heavy core movements, training gets mixed up all the time! As for the macros part I will look into all this, I've never really took notice to that tbh! I just eat big, lift big and sleep loads! At least 7 hours every night I get sometimes more! I have 2 nights in the week where I get like 10 or 11 hours! Love it


----------

